

System Scripting with Scala - jsavimbi
http://blog.getintheloop.eu/2011/08/01/system-scripting-with-scala/

======
ebiester
...but you have to wait for the JVM to spin up first. No thanks.

~~~
gaius
Depends what you're doing. I've seen ETL jobs that are shell scripts that take
hours to execute, for example. Even with JVM startup, they'd probably be
faster overall once the JIT kicked in.

